# Anyone Use a Rotozip as a Router ? Mortising ?



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

I own a RZ1 Rotozip. My experience with the tool is limited to a few projects. I have heard others
say its a tool they regret buying. I feel about the same way. I see where there is a optional collet
kit that allows the use of these 1/4" router bits. http://www.amazon.com/RotoZip-75-22858-Router-Starter-Bosch/dp/B0009H5PFO .

An optional collet kit adapts the Rotozip to accept 1/4" router bits.

I have to mortise out 15 door and jamb hinge mortises. So I was thinking about getting a small router. Then it dawned on to see if the Rotozip might do this job. I have been looking for ways to use this tool 
anyway, may as well try to justify owning it , lol.

Was wondering if anyone purchased the above routing products for their Rotozip .

My model runs at 30K RPM and is not variable speed. Is this doable ?


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

The rz should be fine for hinge mortising.
The collet set is a lot cheaper than a new router, though nice that would be. 

I'd skip the rotozip bits and go for a good bit like a whiteside, cmt or freud. Whitesides are my favorites.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't own a Rotozip multi-tool, so I can't comment on your question here. Nevertheless, with all those mortises, I thought I'd offer this suggestion. If all your hinges are square and not radius cornered, you may want to invest in one of these spring loaded corner chisels. They are a time saver as they establish a 90 degree corner with a couple mallet blows…A little clean up with a chisel may be required, but I think are much faster in removing material than just a chisel alone….Here's a link for Rockler's. Theirs is a bit expensive and there are less expensive versions out there, but the link does provide insight of how they work

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19422&site=ROCKLER


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

+1 on one of those corner chisels.
They work great.
I'd go for the whiteside model. Made in the USA.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I have a rotozip that I think I used twice. Buy yourself a trim router.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I used mine twice, also. Third time the collet lock broke and now I can't use it at all.
POS as far as I'm concerned.
I agree with Howie on this. Get yourself a trim router.
My local HD has the Bosch Colt on sale for $70. 
I would much rather have one of those than waste any money on the Rotozip.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

I've thought about this too but clearly adequate power and collet adapters are limiting issues.

Similarly, I've wondered how many woodworkers use their laminate trimmer or other palm-sized mini router with special collet adapter(s) to double their use as a cut-out tool - like a Dremel (rotary) or Rotozip or Dewalt cut-out tool, or if it's not recommended to do that for whatever reason.


----------



## prattman (Aug 8, 2012)

I use mine, but not often. It's under powered and a pain in the rear, wish I had not purchased it.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

The rotozips are great when used with drywall to cut out around electrical boxes, which was their original
use. Then the marketing people had to try to sell more of them and made up all kinds of ads. Those trim
routers both air and electrical have all sorts of uses, and I keep finding another use for mine.


----------



## oldretiredjim (Nov 14, 2011)

trim router


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

I started cutting them with chisels. The downside is the hinges are radiused. I appreciate the suggestions. I have a Bosch 1617. Just don't feel like breaking it out for this job. Its a little big.

I am going to try one of the higher quality bits. and go for the collet set. I believe this may open up some more jobs for a tool that basically collects dust. Who knows, maybe I can use it as a laminate router also.

The collets aren't very expensive . Can't see purchasing a new tool until I at least give this a try.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a Rotozip. Great for drywall and that's about all it's good for. The bearings won't stand up to routing.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Just wanted to add this. The mortises will be on soft wood. Treated pine. I realize a laminate 
trimmer is in my future, and a superior tool. Just thought the low cost of the collet would 
make this little used tool, earn its keep for something besides drywall. I'll post an update 
if I go with the collet and straight bit for the Rotozip.

Thanks.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

You'll definitely be fine for hinge mortises with the rotozip.

For a trim router, my favorite is the ridgid r2401. The dewalt compacts are nice, but a hair too big for my preference for one handed routing.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

@NiteWalker. I picked up a Freud straight bit 1/4". The bit itself is about 1", the shaft is another
1 1/4". The bit when put into the collet won't go to the minimum depth marked on the bit. Probably
a dumb question, but do I need a shorter bit ? Eh, I answered my own question….

Thanks.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

I need a shorter bit. Darn !! Another trip.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

You don't need a shorter bit; you'll be fine.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Okay, thanks Nitewalker. Made a test-cut. Seems to work fine. Need to come up with plate 
or something as the base is falling down into the cutout area,lol. But thanks for the time and 
patience. Yep, I over-thought it. Lot more control than I thought I would have. Must have 
had my spiral bits extended too far in the past with this tool.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

be careful I have a C-man roto-zip. It is a kit that has a plunge base to make it double as a trim router. I used it twice for a 3/8 roundover, because it was all I had in the truck. For some reason the collet wouldn't hold the bit. I set it up and would start routing, nut about 3' down the but had started to slip out, ruining the board. after the second time it happened, I said the heck with it. all they are good for is cutting drywall. other than that they are worthless. I have 2 corded ones and 1 cordless one. Yeh I have hung a little dry wall in my past.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I think you'll get plenty of use from a trim router, so if you can swing it, you won't be sorry…

The Ridgid example is outstanding. I've used Bosch, PC, DeWalt, and other trim routers, and the Ridgid really has everything right. My current favorite all-around handheld is the DeWalt compact (DW611), but trim routers are great for things like hinge mortising. I use mine lots for things like freehand dovetail cleanout, freehand mortising, etc… finished with a hand chisel. Spiral bits are less grabby and easy to control when freehand routing.

Corner chisels… If you plan to make furniture and continue to pursue the craft, skip it. Using (and sharpening) a bench chisel is one of the most basic skills in woodworking, and corner chisels are a pain to sharpen. A wide chisel, referenced off the existing straight lines, will have your corners square with a tool you need to be comfortable with…

If you don't want to buy a Rigid, I'll sell you my Bosch trim router for $40 + shipping! ;^)


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I've got a dremel with a rotzip attachment, 3 routers including a bosch colt trimmer that I bought for a door hinge project that I haven't yet done, but that corner chisel looks pretty damn cool. Does it have a lot of other uses besides door hinges?


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Mine is set up permanently for mortising hinges. Works great for that.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

I free handed my first one on a piece of scrap and its a little sloppy but after I corrected a few 
errors I was making (had bit too deep for one) , I can definitely see where this will save some time
on hinge mortises. All I need to do is make a few tweaks.

For everyone suggesting I pick up a trim router. Thats for another day. And yes, I have hand mortised
6 already.Not counting the 2 I did on a practice piece. I understand this is good experience for hand tools/woodworking and such; and I can appreciate that, but there is a matter of getting this project done.lol.

And 15 minutes to cut each mortise is time I don't want to spend on hinge mortises on a building construction project.

I am beginning to believe there is more potential in this (lowly) Rotozip tool than just as a drywall cutter. Maybe it won't replace a real trim router. But it may be like many other other tools in our shops, just needs a few jigs to reach its full potential.
I'm working on a simple Acrylic plate that the Rotozip will be attached to. As well as a mortising template. If it works out, I will make a forum topic about it. I have a few days to putter around anyway.


----------

